# Fake oder Leak der GTX 1080Ti / TitanPascal Specs



## Incredible Alk (22. Mai 2016)

Nabend zusammen,

Chiphell hat eine Tabelle veröffentlicht, die Daten zum kommenden BigPascal zeigen soll:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hauptüberraschung wenn man etwas auf die Tabelle gibt ist wohl, dass der große Pascal-Chip aka GP102 nur mit GDDR5X erscheinen soll, nicht mit HBM2. Eine Unterbringung von 3840 Shadereinheiten auf 478 mm^2 Die-Fläche scheint dagegen (durch einsparen von DP und NVLink gegenüber dem GP100) möglich.

Sollten die Daten tatsächlich stimmen und man die höhere Anzahl an Shadereinheiten mit dem etwas geringeren Takt verrechnet ergäbe sich rechnerisch ein Leistungsplus von rund 40% gegenüber einer GTX 1080 - ebenfalls plausibel.

Bleibt nur die Frage, wann und wie teuer. Beim Preis der 1080er aktuell wäre es wohl konsequent, die 1080Ti für 999$ und die Titan für 1499$ anzubieten. 

Nebenbei ist es auch etwas verwunderlich, dass die 1060 ein "halber" GP104 sein soll statt eines GP106. Wenn das stimmt müsste NVidia viele gröber defekte GP104-Chips aus schlechten Yields übrig haben...

Quelle: https://www.chiphell.com/thread-1588175-1-1.html


----------



## MaW85 (22. Mai 2016)

Na mal sehn ob es stimmt, kein HBM2 wäre natürlich sehr verwunderlich.


----------



## Bunny_Joe (22. Mai 2016)

Irgendwie erscheinen mir die Daten zu realistisch, also genau das, was man erwarten würde.

Daher denke ich, es ist ein fake.


----------



## Hennemi (22. Mai 2016)

Solange dies keine Offizielle Bekanntmachung Seitens Nvidia ist, ist es nur reine Spekulation --> ergo: NIchts halbes und nichts ganzes.


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (22. Mai 2016)

Würde das genau so Morgen kommen würde ich eine GTX 1080Ti custom für 800€ nehmen... <- Dieser Satz wurde gesponsert von absurdem Wunschdenken und Spekulatius


----------



## Eckism (22. Mai 2016)

Ich hätte ja vermutet, das die Ti und Titan auf Volta basieren und nicht auf Pascal.


----------



## Incredible Alk (22. Mai 2016)

Dafür ists noch viel zu früh. Volta sehen wir nicht vor 2018/19.
Du bringst doch keine Karte/Chip raus nur um den in ein paar Monaten zu ersetzen. Maxwell läuft seit 2014 und wird erst 2017 in allen relevanten Sparten durch Pascal ersetzt sein. Dann wird die Kuh erst mal ein, zwei Jahre gemolken bis der Nachfolger kommt. Es sei denn AMD wäre unerwartet performant...


----------



## Frontline25 (22. Mai 2016)

Blizzard_Mamba schrieb:


> Würde das genau so Morgen kommen würde ich eine GTX 1080Ti custom für 800€ nehmen... <- Dieser Satz wurde gesponsert von absurdem Wunschdenken und Spekulatius


Ich vermute Nvidia wird diese Generation wieder experementieren und die 980 ti für 1000, die titan für 1500 € rausbringen xD?


----------



## Renax (22. Mai 2016)

Ich stimme Bunny_Joe zu, alles irgendwie ein bisschen zu realistisch.

Und über die Preise will ich garnicht erst nachdenken.


----------



## RavionHD (22. Mai 2016)

Ich rechne mit 899 Dollar bei der GTX1080ti, bei uns wären das dann inkl. Steuern und Zoll fast genau 1000 Euro!

Bei 999 Dollar wären es bei uns inkl. Steuern und Zoll ca. ~1110 Euro, und das nur für die Ti Version!


----------



## DKK007 (23. Mai 2016)

Hätte jetzt auch HBM2 erwartet. 
Flächenersparnis ist aber auch gigantisch. Der GM200 liegt ja noch bei 601 mm².

Anstelle der 1060 hätte ich eine 1060ti als abgespeckten GP104 erwartet und dann den GP106 für 1050/50ti/60. Wenn der GP106 nur die 50(ti) macht, wäre die Mittelklasse recht stark ausgedünnt. 
Da hätte AMD mit Polaris 11/10 schon vorteile.


----------



## Soulsnap (23. Mai 2016)

Nvidia wird die 1080Ti und die neue Titan sicherlich nicht mehr mit GDDR5/X auf den Markt bringen. Fake


----------



## mrmurphy007 (23. Mai 2016)

Kann mir gut vorstellen, dass es noch Probleme mit der Fertigung von HBM2 gibt.


----------



## Eckism (23. Mai 2016)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Dafür ists noch viel zu früh. Volta sehen wir nicht vor 2018/19.
> Du bringst doch keine Karte/Chip raus nur um den in ein paar Monaten zu ersetzen. Maxwell läuft seit 2014 und wird erst 2017 in allen relevanten Sparten durch Pascal ersetzt sein. Dann wird die Kuh erst mal ein, zwei Jahre gemolken bis der Nachfolger kommt. Es sei denn AMD wäre unerwartet performant...



Hab da was verwechselt. Ich dachte, nVidia fährt die gleiche Schiene wie AMD und baut Pascal für die Masse mit GDDR5X und HBM2 für die teureren/schnelleren Modelle. Also wird die Ti und die Titan doch GDDR5X haben, soll ja nicht so ein den GDD5X Speicher durch HBM zu ersetzen. HBM wäre zwar ein nice to have, aber der GDD5X Speicher wird schon nicht bremsen, entweder man ist technologisch hinter AMD und bekommt's nicht gebacken oder nVidia sieht noch keinen Grund, den teuren Speicher zu verwenden und die Preise noch höher anzusetzen.

Die 24 GB VRam finde ich aber schon etwas übertrieben, bekommt man die eigentlich sinnvoll genutzt oder bleibt die hälfte davon immer frei?


----------



## Meroveus (23. Mai 2016)

Die Zahlen sehen gut aus. Das sie nicht mit HBM2 kommen wundert mich auch nicht. Ersten würden die Kosten der Karten durch die Decke schießen (schlimmer als so schon), zweitens ist eine so hohe Bandbreite noch nicht erforderlich (konnte noch kein Spiel finden, was mehr als die hälfte der Bandbreite, meiner aktuellen Karte braucht) und drittens wird HBM2 wahrscheinlich zuerst auf AMD Karten zu finden sein. Vielleicht stellen die 24GB auch ein Größenproblem bei HBM dar .

Es könnte durchaus stimmen. Ach ja ... zu den Preisen ... ich tippe ebenfalls auf 999 Dollar für die Ti und auf 1499 Dollar für die Titan.


----------



## Eckism (23. Mai 2016)

Meroveus schrieb:


> Die Zahlen sehen gut aus. Das sie nicht mit HBM2 kommen wundert mich auch nicht. Ersten würden die Kosten der Karten durch die Decke schießen (schlimmer als so schon), zweitens ist eine so hohe Bandbreite noch nicht erforderlich (konnte noch kein Spiel finden, was mehr als die hälfte der Bandbreite, meiner aktuellen Karte braucht) und drittens wird HBM2 wahrscheinlich zuerst auf AMD Karten zu finden sein. Vielleicht stellen die 24GB auch ein Größenproblem bei HBM dar .
> 
> Es könnte durchaus stimmen. Ach ja ... zu den Preisen ... ich tippe ebenfalls auf 999 Dollar für die Ti und auf 1499 Dollar für die Titan.



HBM2 geht maximal bis 32GB, da sollten 24GB kein Problem darstellen. Aber AMD macht ja nicht aus Spaß an der Freude für HBM einen Extrachip(wobei man das nie so recht weiß), das wird einfach zu teuer sein, wegen dem bisschen Stromsparen von GDD5X auf HBM den gleichen Chip umzubasteln. Ich sehe in der Bandbreite der teuren Karten auch noch kein Problem.

Bei den Preisen werfe ich rund 1000€ für die Ti und rund 1300€ für die Titan in den Raum.


----------



## iGameKudan (23. Mai 2016)

Bei einem entsprechendem Speicherinterface ist GDDR5X auch völlig ausreichend...

Und bei HBM II werden die Karten so winzig, dass die überhaupt nicht nach HighEnd aussehen.  
Für mich darf eine schnelle GPU auch ruhig lang sein...


----------



## RawMangoJuli (23. Mai 2016)

ein halber GP-104 wäre auf Niveau der 970

für 250€ würde das passen


----------



## Darkscream (23. Mai 2016)

Für mich ergibt es sogar Sinn auf GDDR5X um zu Satteln. Als erstes schon mal wegen dieser Bedenken:
nVidia sieht langfristig Stromverbrauchsprobleme bei HBM-Speicher | 3DCenter.org
Vielleicht ist es ja wirklich eine Totgeburt.
Dann kommt noch dazu das ich bisher keinen wirklichen Platz für eine 1080ti gesehen habe. 8GB HBM wäre zu wenig für den großen Chip wenn er 16GB hätte müsste die Titan 32GB bekommen was kein Mensch braucht und viel zu teuer wäre.

Kennt jemand den Stromverbrauch von GDDR5X?


----------



## PrivateCeralion (23. Mai 2016)

Ich finde HBM(2) einfach sexy. Ich bin gespannt, wer Ende dieses Jahres die Leistungskrone trägt. Wenn die Specs bei Nvidia wirklich stimmen, dann hat AMD eine große Chance. 4096 Shader, höherer Takt, überarbeitete Architektur+ HBM2 wird wahrscheinlich sehr gut performen. Vega wird wahrscheinlich die Enthusiasten Karte.


----------



## bschicht86 (23. Mai 2016)

Vermutlich wurden die Angaben nur auf Basis der Maxwell-Karten hochgerechnet. Schauen wir erstmal, bis nVidia die Karten vorstellt.



Darkscream schrieb:


> Für mich ergibt es sogar Sinn auf GDDR5X um zu Satteln. Als erstes schon mal wegen dieser Bedenken:
> nVidia sieht langfristig Stromverbrauchsprobleme bei HBM-Speicher | 3DCenter.org
> Vielleicht ist es ja wirklich eine Totgeburt.



Oder nVidia ist nur (wegen irgendwas) beleidigt.


----------



## Eckism (23. Mai 2016)

Darkscream schrieb:


> Dann kommt noch dazu das ich bisher keinen wirklichen Platz für eine 1080ti gesehen habe. 8GB HBM wäre zu wenig für den großen Chip wenn er 16GB hätte müsste die Titan 32GB bekommen was kein Mensch braucht und viel zu teuer wäre.



In der Tabelle steht 12 GB für die Ti und nicht 16GB. Bei 32 GB kann man ja bald das ganze Spiel im VRam speichern und man hat keine Nachladeruckler mehr, wenn man z.B. von innen durch ne Tür nach außen geht.
Die andere Möglichkeit ist natürlich, das die Spieleentwickler noch mehr Mumpitz treiben können.


----------



## Ebrithil (23. Mai 2016)

Ich hoffe ja immer noch, dass die 1080 billiger wird und die Ti den aktuellen Preispunkt der 1080 übernimmt, also so 750-800€


----------



## iGameKudan (23. Mai 2016)

Bei den immer und immer höheren Auflösungen kriegt man diese Mengen an VRAM schneller voll als man denkt. 

Aber klar, das ist schon beeindruckend, wie die Grafikkarten langsam aber sicher die Menge an Arbeitsspeicher in einem üblichen Spiele-PC einholen.


----------



## Darkscream (23. Mai 2016)

Die 16GB bezogen sich auf HBM Ausbau.


> Oder nVidia ist nur (wegen irgendwas) beleidigt.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Echt...und deswegen steht in der AMD Roadmap für die nahe Zukunft auch ein nicht spezifizierter "Next Gen Memory"?


----------



## GhostsOfOpa (23. Mai 2016)

Es ist echt heftig... in den aktuellen Grafikakrten von vor 4 Jahren waren grade mal ein fünftel drin...
Man muss halt denken exponentiell zu denken, was aber leider nicht ganz einfach ist.


----------



## Threshold (23. Mai 2016)

Die 12Gb Vram halte ich für durchaus logisch. Doppelter Vram dann für die Titan.


----------



## Mysterion (23. Mai 2016)

GhostsOfOpa schrieb:


> Es ist echt heftig... in den aktuellen Grafikakrten von vor 4 Jahren waren grade mal ein fünftel drin...
> Man muss halt denken exponentiell zu denken, was aber leider nicht ganz einfach ist.



Man muss auch Satz bauen richtig. 

Schon verblüffend was durch feinere Fertigungsstrukturen möglich ist. Ich bin gespannt wie lange man die Kunden mit 16nm/14nm Prozess melken wird. Ist doch klar, dass die den ersten High-End Chip nicht direkt mit dem besten Speicher samt Interface ausstatten werden. Wozu auch wenn es anders geht. Die nachfolgenden Karten hätten sonst einen deutlich geringeren Kaufanreiz und irgendwie muss auch noch Wachstum generiert werden.

Das mit dem exponentiellen Denken ist aber nicht verkehrt, unsere Wirtschaft funktioniert genauso und wir wissen alle, es ist die beste Wirtschaftsform der Welt!


----------



## Ryle (23. Mai 2016)

Zumindest bei der 1080Ti halte ich GDDR5X für realistisch und habe ich seit dem 1080 Release erwartet. Wenn man sich das PCB mal anschaut hat Nvidia einfach ein PCB für 3-4 Karten designed.
Wird höchstwahrscheinlich deutlich billiger sein und trotzdem noch ausreichen. Den einzigen Vorteil den HBM2 theoretisch hat ist die niedrigere Latenz. Bandbreite ist nicht viel höher, der Effizienzvorteil vernachlässigbar.

Bei der Titan würde mich ein Verzicht dann aber doch eher wundern. Damit könnte man die Karte zumindest klar vom Rest abgrenzen und dementsprechende Preise verlangen.  
Falls der GP102 aber tatsächlich nur mit 384bit Speicherinterface kommt, macht HBM natürlich auch nicht sonderlich viel Sinn.


----------



## Tiz92 (23. Mai 2016)

Naja wäre sicher ne gute Karte. Bin aber letzens wirklich eher AMD zugeneigt. Werde also fast sicher Vega kaufen.


----------



## Ebrithil (23. Mai 2016)

Ryle schrieb:


> Zumindest bei der 1080Ti halte ich GDDR5X für realistisch [...] Bei der Titan würde mich ein Verzicht dann aber doch eher wundern


Glaub ich eher weniger, entweder beide oder keine, sonst müssten sie ja zwei Versionen vom GP102 bauen, einen mit Speicherinterface für GDDR5(X) und einen für HBM. Halte ich für unwahrscheinlich.


----------



## GEChun (23. Mai 2016)

Yeah, 1200€ für die TI und 2000€ für die Titan und dann mit GDDR5X.

Haben die nen Vertrag mit Micron als Zulieferer für die Pascal Gen?  Wundern würde es mich nicht!
Da macht das Upgraden Spaß! 
Man könnte natürlich dann auch den HBM nehmen, wenn der wirklich so Stomsparend ist.
Dann setz ich doch lieber auf SLI mit GDDR5X anstelle von einer HBM Karte die mehr Strom verbraucht...

Irgendwie begeistern mich die aktuellen news von Grafikkarten kein bisschen... woran das wohl liegt.


----------



## Mizaar (24. Mai 2016)

Ich finde es aber auch sehr plausibel das man auf GDDR5X setzt und nicht auf HBM2, da es wie schon gesagt Preisliche/Platztechnische/Zeitliche Schwierigkeiten geben könnte und da Vega ja jetzt laut Spekulatius schon zum Weihnachtsgeschäft kommen soll und falls dem wirklich so ist werden die Strategen bei NV das mit Sicherheit schon lange vor uns gemeines Fußvolk gewusst haben und das Weihnachtsgeschäft im High-End will man sicher nicht Kampflos abgeben


----------



## RavionHD (24. Mai 2016)

1000 Euro für eine Ti wäre einfach wahnsinnig übertrieben, die wenigstens GTX980ti Käufer (mich eingeschlossen) werden da mitmachen.

Ich hoffe Nvidia wird auf die Dinger sitzen bleiben.

Und AMD zaubert uns für maximal 700 Euro eine Karte mit 1080Ti Leistung.


----------



## matti30 (24. Mai 2016)

bei der Preisentwicklung stell ich mir lieber wieder meinen Full HD Montior auf den Tisch und nutz meine Ti mehrere Jahre.


----------



## Darkscream (24. Mai 2016)

RavionHD schrieb:


> Und AMD zaubert uns für maximal 700 Euro eine Karte mit 1080Ti Leistung.


Da Vega wohl sicher mit HBM2 erscheint glaube ich  nicht daran. Oder meinst du das 16GB HBM2 (wovon ich mal ausgehe) irgendwie günstig werden kann?


----------



## Incredible Alk (24. Mai 2016)

Darkscream schrieb:


> Oder meinst du das 16GB HBM2 (wovon ich mal ausgehe) irgendwie günstig werden kann?



Da HBM2 in allen Belangen ein Vielfaches von HBM1 kann bei sehr ähnlichen Produktionskosten: ja.

Bedenke, dass HBM1 quasi ein Prototyp war der sehr eingeschränkt war in Sachen Größe und Geschwindigkeit. Die ersten Entwicklungsschritte nach dem Prototyp fallen in der Regel sehr groß aus bei technischen Neuentwicklungen, danach wirds dann langsamer. Was bei der FuryX mit 4 HBM1-Stapeln gemacht wurde ist mit HBM2 problemlos mit einem Stapel möglich, wenn man hier bei vier Stapeln und gleichem Aufbau bleibt hätte man die 16 GB bereits. 
HBM2 ist bis 8GB_ pro Stapel _bei 256GB/s spezifiziert - wenn man das Konzept ausreizt wäre also eine GPU mit 32 GB vRAM bei 1 TB/s möglich ohne einen neuen Interposer zu verwenden.


----------



## addicTix (26. Mai 2016)

RavionHD schrieb:


> 1000 Euro für eine Ti wäre einfach wahnsinnig übertrieben, die wenigstens GTX980ti Käufer (mich eingeschlossen) werden da mitmachen.
> 
> Ich hoffe Nvidia wird auf die Dinger sitzen bleiben.
> 
> Und AMD zaubert uns für maximal 700 Euro eine Karte mit 1080Ti Leistung.


Das musst du mir mal erklären.
Du sagst, du wirst dir eine 1080 Ti kaufen, ein Satz später jedoch hoffst du, dass Nvidia auf ihren Karten sitzen bleibt?


----------



## RavionHD (26. Mai 2016)

addicTix schrieb:


> Das musst du mir mal erklären.
> Du sagst, du wirst dir eine 1080 Ti kaufen, ein Satz später jedoch hoffst du, dass Nvidia auf ihren Karten sitzen bleibt?


Ich hab doch gesagt ich würde bei dem Preis nicht kaufen.
Vielleicht hast Du den Satz falsch verstanden.^^


----------



## addicTix (26. Mai 2016)

RavionHD schrieb:


> Ich hab doch gesagt ich würde bei dem Preis nicht kaufen.
> Vielleicht hast Du den Satz falsch verstanden.^^


Naja entweder mein Satzverständnis ist so eingerostet oder es ist wie ich es verstanden habe [emoji14]
Du sagst doch, die 1080 ti wäre vom preis übertrieben und das die wenigsten 980 ti käufer das mitmachen werden. Dich eingeschlossen.

Für mich bedeutete das, dass du die 1080ti kaugen wirst 

Gesendet von LG G2 mit Tapatalk


----------



## RavionHD (26. Mai 2016)

addicTix schrieb:


> Naja entweder mein Satzverständnis ist so eingerostet oder es ist wie ich es verstanden habe [emoji14]
> Du sagst doch, die 1080 ti wäre vom preis übertrieben und das die wenigsten 980 ti käufer das mitmachen werden. Dich eingeschlossen.
> 
> Für mich bedeutete das, dass du die 1080ti kaugen wirst
> ...


Damit meine ich dass die meisten (mich eingeschlossen) zu dem Preis nicht kaufen werden.
Ich hab den Satz blöd formuliert.

Gesendet von meinem LG-H815 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Kindercola (26. Mai 2016)

Auch wenn viele über den Spekulationspreis meckern... Glaube so unrealistisch ist der sicher nicht :/ und trotzdem werden genügend Leute bereitwillig und voller Freude sich ne ti zulegen.... auch hier im Forum ^^


----------



## Voodoo2 (26. Mai 2016)

Das werden wir sicher erfahren wenn sie kaufbar ist. ​


----------



## wolflux (5. Juni 2016)

Für meine 980Ti Clasyy habe ich 850 € bezahlt ohne Fullcover aber auch wenn ich es schon gespart habe, 1000 € sind für eine 1080Ti zu viel. Sorry, da ist die Frage was eine Titan kosten wird. Und da wären wir bestimmt um die 1400€ und wer kann das bezahlen?


----------



## Eckism (5. Juni 2016)

wolflux;8257434Und da wären wir bestimmt um die 1400€ und wer kann das bezahlen?[/QUOTE schrieb:
			
		

> Bezahlen können das einige, es geht eher ums wollen.


----------



## wolflux (5. Juni 2016)

Eckism schrieb:


> Bezahlen können das einige, es geht eher ums wollen.



Ich will


----------



## Eckism (5. Juni 2016)

wolflux schrieb:


> Ich will



Du würdest echt 1400€ für ne Grafikkarte ausgeben?

Bei mir müßte die pro Tag schon nen Kilo Gold schei..., damit ich die Kohle bezahlen würde...für ne Grafikkarte...die nur bunte Bilder macht...nääää, wirklich nur mit Goldschei...automatik.


----------



## wolflux (6. Juni 2016)

Eckism schrieb:


> Du würdest echt 1400€ für ne Grafikkarte ausgeben?
> 
> Bei mir müßte die pro Tag schon nen Kilo Gold schei..., damit ich die Kohle bezahlen würde...für ne Grafikkarte...die nur bunte Bilder macht...nääää, wirklich nur mit Goldschei...automatik.



Nein, ich will aber kann nicht 
Ich habe mir vorgenommen bis HBM2 zu warten.


----------



## Meroveus (14. Juni 2016)

Ich kann aber ich will nicht. Dafür müsste sie schon das doppelte einer 980 Ti leisten. Da die Bandbreite momentan kein limitierender Faktor ist (zumindest in 4K Auflösung), wäre es mir sogar egal, ob mit HBM, HBM2, oder GDDR5X.


----------

